# Truma electrical problem



## Jeff90 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi All
This is my first post. I have a 3 day old Laika 710R. When we stayed in it at the weekend in the evening the heating worked fine and we turned it off when we went to bed. We tried to turn it on the next day but got no lights not even the red light. So I figure it is an electrical problem. I checked the batteries and they are fine. I have no clue where to look for fuses etc can someone help me. My Laika user manual is in Italian and my Italian is not good enough to read it.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, can't help you but BUMP to get you back to front page

Joe


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have you reset it with the reset button ?


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Truma Problem*

Hi there,

I've got a Rimor which has a Arsilica fuseless power supply. I tripped this one time when checking  the Truma boiler.

After a fruitless fuse search, I found a switch on top of the power supply which when turned off and back on again, reset the fuse inside the power supply to boiler and all was well.

Worth a check as the Laika may well use a similar system.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Jeff90 (Mar 1, 2010)

Any idea where I would find the reset button


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just ring the dealer, they'll know also ask for the manuals in English, I might be wrong but it might be a legal thing to have it all in a language of the selling country.

We have a Laika and the manual is in English, but it's crap too.

Kev.

Just did a little research for you.

Laika web site

instructions for use and maintenance complete with photos to facilitate reading and consultation

Thats what their website says.

Kev.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Truma Problems*



Jeff90 said:


> Any idea where I would find the reset button


On my Rimor, the power supply is accessed through an external hatch and as it sits on a shelf, the rocker switch can't be seen but easy to find by touch.

If the power is isolated properly, it will dump the water from the boiler but the valve can be re-set after powering up the supply again.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

We have had a similar problem recently. We were wildcamping in sub zero temperatures. We had run the heating quite low all evening, then turned it off overnight to save battery. At 5.30am we turned it on again, still quite low. At 7.00 we got up and turned the thermostat right up, the fan came on full blast for about 15 seconds, then it all went off, no lights on the thermostat/switch, nothing. Does that sound familiar? We checked the fuses on the main fuse box but they were OK.

Yesterday I took it to a motorhome technician www.motorhometech.co.uk - he will come to you, works in the Nottingham area, great bloke, thoroughly recommended - and it was a fuse blown on the Truma circuit board. This is housed in a plastic casing on the side of the boiler and he showed me how to do it if it happens again. There are two screws in the top edge of the cover, remove these and the top section of the cover will come off. There are two wires attached to the lower left hand side of the lower cover, these just pull off, then the lower cover can be removed. Inside you will see the circuit board. On the bottom left of this is a


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

Continued, sorry, it didn't seem to want me to type any more.

On the bottom left of this is a small glass fuse. Mine was a 3amp and had blown. Ian looked at some other circuit boards he had in his van and they had 4 amp fuses, so he fitted a 4amp and lo and behold we were back in business. The big question I always want answered is why did it blow in the first place. We think it may have been because the battery power was low and the extra power of the fan coming on had caused an overload (don't understand this personally but maybe there is someone out there who can explain). Anyway, we can set off again into the frozen wastes with heating, hot water and a handful of fuses and see what happens. And we have got the genny going now which will help with the battery situation!

Hope this helps.


----------

